# 2 MH titles in 1 weekend!



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations to my friend & student Kathie Stoner of Calgary, Canada, who titled both her dogs this weekend as Master Hunters.










Kathie's Golden male "Koda", and...










Her yellow Labrador male "Phoenix" are now both titled MH thanks to her diligence and hard work...and of course to two fine talented dogs! Well done Kathie!

EvanG


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Kathie!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My friend Leanne and her golden Puzzle also titled this weekend at the same test, which makes Puzzle the ONLY CHAMPION-GMOTCH-MASTER HUNTER golden in history! He is Fisher's puppy


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> My friend Leanne and her golden Puzzle also titled this weekend at the same test, which makes Puzzle the ONLY CHAMPION-GMOTCH-MASTER HUNTER golden in history! He is Fisher's puppy


Congratulations!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats quite an achievment


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks all. One more inspiring aspect of Kathie's story is that she was steeped in Obedience ring competition. These dogs began that way, and later were introduced to fieldwork. It took some time and real work for Kathie and the boys to adapt. 

Both dogs have significant ability, and could compete successfully in field trials if Kathie so chose. But it is enough to appreciate how hard the team has worked to transition to the field! And, with coaching, Kathie has done all the work herself!

:--big_grin:

EvanG


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Kathie, beautiful dogs.

Job well done!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow training 2 dogs to that high level, how do you find the time! That's super!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------

